# More game farms finding cwd, another one quarantined canada



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Last updated at 4:09 PM on 16/04/09

CFIA quarantines elk herd in Saskatchewan after chronic wasting disease found

THE CANADIAN PRESS

REGINA - A large elk farm in Saskatchewan is under quarantine and its animals are to be destroyed after a case of chronic wasting disease was discovered.

Connie Argue, a veterinarian and program manager with the Canadian Food Inspection Agency, says the farm is in the Battleford-area northwest of Saskatoon.

Argue says the quarantine was declared after a dead animal tested positive in March.

She won't say how many animals are on the unidentified farm.

The source of the fatal infection, the second to be found in the province this year, is still under investigation.

Chronic wasting disease attacks the nervous system and first surfaced among elk and deer in Saskatchewan in 1996.

16/04/09

http://mjtimes.sk.ca/index.cfm?sid=242954&sc=521

Sunday, April 12, 2009

CWD UPDATE Infection Studies in Two Species of Non-Human Primates and one Environmental reservoir infectivity study and evidence of two strains

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2009/04/cwd-update-infection-studies-in-two.html

Monday, January 05, 2009 CWD, GAME FARMS, BAITING, AND POLITICS

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2009/01/cwd-game-farms-baiting-and-politics.html

Friday, February 20, 2009

Both Sides of the Fence: A Strategic Review of Chronic Wasting Disease

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2009/02/both-sides-of-fence-strategic-review-of.html

Saturday, September 06, 2008

Chronic wasting disease in a Wisconsin white-tailed deer farm 79% INFECTION RATE

Contents: September 1 2008, Volume 20, Issue 5

snip...see full text ;

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2008/11/commentary-crimes-hurt-essence-of.html

Sunday, April 12, 2009

CWD UPDATE Infection Studies in Two Species of Non-Human Primates and one Environmental reservoir infectivity study and evidence of two strains

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2009/04/cwd-update-infection-studies-in-two.html

TSS



Friday, April 17, 2009 


MORE GAME FARMS FINDING CWD, ANOTHER ONE QUARANTINED CANADA


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2009/04/more-game-farms-finding-cwd-another-one.html


----------

